# qx9650 2 cores run 10c hotter??..



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

gigbyte p43 ud3l
qx9650 3.8 ghz 1600fsb/400bus 1.3625v - corsair h50cooler
ocz reaper 2x2gib 5-5-5-15 ,2.1v
corsair 750tx
azza solano 1000 (red=])

When running prime95 i noticed that 2 of my cores seem to be running warmer than the first 2 also i noticed workers where slower then the other 2 on prime Does anyone know why ? Heres a thumbnail on the bottom.


----------

